# SQL Query Anzahl der Werte



## OnDemand (23. Okt 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einige Datensätze in einer Datenbank speichern. 
Die Tabelle hat 10 Spalten, welche ich aber nicht mit einem Mal befüllen kann.

Ich muss mehrere Dateien einlesen und möchte dann nach und nach über den Primarykey den Datensatz vervollständigen. Das ginge ja mit UPDATE, richtig? aber Wir kann ich bei INSERT INTO Datensätze anlegen auch wenn noch nicht alle Werte verfügbar sind?

Bekomme die Meldung  Column count doesn't match value count at row 1


----------



## Thallius (23. Okt 2014)

Dann zeig uns doch mal deinen Query. Für mich hört sich das so an als würdest du die keywords der nicht zu füllenden Felder beim insert auch angeben. Das geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## OnDemand (23. Okt 2014)

Klingt ja pervers 

Der sieht so aus INSERT INTO Artikel ('artikelnummer')  VALUES  ('123456') 

Jetzt soll er zb nur die erste Spalte  (key) befüllen.

Muss ich den Rest ausnullen?


----------



## Thallius (23. Okt 2014)

Nein du must beim insert angeben was wo gefüllt werden soll.

Insert into Artikel (spaltenname1, spaltenname2,....) values (wert1, wert2, ...)

Gruss

Claus


----------



## OnDemand (23. Okt 2014)

Danke, schau mal in meinem Post oben den hatte ich grad korrigiert.  Jetzt bekomm ich 

You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ''artikelnummer') VALUES('123456')' at line 1

Da stimmt was mit den Anführungszeichen nicht oder?

Schwupp die Wupp, die Anführungszeichen müssen weg (beim spaltennamen)    Beim Wert müssen sie aber rein oder??


----------



## Joose (23. Okt 2014)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Schwupp die Wupp, die Anführungszeichen müssen weg (beim spaltennamen)    Beim Wert müssen sie aber rein oder??



Kommt darauf an beim Spaltennamen kannst du sie ruhig lassen.
Beim Wert ist es unterschied ob du einen Text oder eine Zahl eintragen willst.


----------



## OnDemand (23. Okt 2014)

Beim Spaltennamen hat es nicht geklappt mit ' 
Ohne klappt es aber =)


----------



## Joose (23. Okt 2014)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Beim Spaltennamen hat es nicht geklappt mit '



Man muss bei SQL auch aufpassen ob man " oder ' verwendet 
" sollte bei den Spaltennamen funktionieren, ' hingehen bei Werten.


----------



## Thallius (23. Okt 2014)

Bei Spaltennamen sollte man das ’ für Spaltennamen nehmen. Also das gekippte abostroph.

Gruss

Claus


----------

